# [OT] Giochi per linux

## Rulez

Ciao raga  :Cool: 

volevo solo sapere un p'o di cose:

- Se io volessi giocare con dei giochi che nn sono per linux, devo farli partire sotto emulazione?

- Se li faccio partire sotto emulazione, funzionano tutti?

- Mi sapete consigliare qualche bell'emulatore?

credo sia tutto ...ciao belli   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a vedere winex/codega e' l'emulatore commerciale per fare andare giochi in linux

----------

## Rulez

vado ad installare cedega e mi dice questo:

```

Uno darkterror # emerge app-emulation/cedega

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-emulation/cedega-4.1.1 to /

!!! cedega_4.1.1-1.i386.tgz not found in /home/distfiles

!!! app-emulation/cedega-4.1.1 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download the appropriate Cedega archive (cedega_4.1.1-1.i386.tgz)

 * from http://www.transgaming.com/ (requires a Transgaming subscription)

 * 

 * Then put the file in /home/distfiles

```

vado sul sito, a scaricare manualmente cedega, ma nn lo trovo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Thundah

Ciao, devi mettere il file scaricato di cedega in /usr/portage/distfiles

Se non ricordo male cedega non è gratuito..

----------

## Rulez

ah, quindi si paga pure?   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Rulez wrote:*   

> ah, quindi si paga pure?  

 

Si ho detto commerciale

----------

## Rulez

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Rulez wrote:*   ah, quindi si paga pure?   
> 
> Si ho detto commerciale

 

d'ho

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Comuque penso che sia l'unica scelta. Ne sopporta veramente tanti di giochi

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non l'ho mai usato ma dice che la versione cvs (di sviluppo) sia liberamente scaricabile e ha solo qualche caratteristica in meno (non ho idea di quali visto che non lo uso). Magari è utile per provare....

Comunque costa solo 5 euro al mese per almeno tre mesi, durante i quali puoi scaricare tutti gli aggiornamenti... non è così esoso... i giochi costano di più   :Wink: 

----------

## Thundah

Infatti ho provato need for speed hot pursuit 2 e non funziona.. guarda, wine, winex3, cedega.. bella roba neh, solo che non va nada..

----------

## Rulez

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Infatti ho provato need for speed hot pursuit 2 e non funziona.. guarda, wine, winex3, cedega.. bella roba neh, solo che non va nada..

 

bhe, dipende che gioco devi far funzionare  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

purtroppo le caratteristiche in meno sono il non supporto delle installazioni via install-shield, e quindi l'80%... me c'e' una patch libera, mi sembra, che sistema queste restrizioni.

----------

## Josuke

io fino ad adesso sono riuscito a far andare qualunque gioco mi interessasse usando winex cedega e alle volte anche semplicemente con wine..sul sito poi ci sono i giochi supportati e a che livello...se sono riportati funzionanti e a voi non funzionano..il problema non è del programma  :Smile: 

----------

## Vide

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Infatti ho provato need for speed hot pursuit 2 e non funziona.. guarda, wine, winex3, cedega.. bella roba neh, solo che non va nada..

 

Se il tuo interesse principale è giocare al gioco dell'ultimo momento, o rimani su Windows o ti compri una consolle.

----------

## sam75

qui puoi trovare info utili per far funzionare giochi con wine:

http://www.frankscorner.org/

purtroppo sono veranente pochi, soprattutto quelli recenti.

Io sto provando HalfLife (1) e va abbastanza bene; salvo spesso per paura di eventuali crash.

ciao

----------

## sam75

... a proposito, scordati quasi tutti quelli che funzionano solo con le directx.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sam75 wrote:*   

> ... a proposito, scordati quasi tutti quelli che funzionano solo con le directx.

 

Ma mi pare che cedega li sopporti no?

----------

## sam75

si, ma non e' gratuito.

Nulla in contrario con i software commerciali, ma mi sembrava volesse qualcosa di free.

Forse ho frainteso.

ciao

----------

## akiross

bhe a parte il fatto che c'e' un intero forum a proposito dei giochi su linux, gentoo in particolare  :Wink:  se cerchi li prima magari e' meglio che sono anche piu' esaustivi di noi

comunque cedega supporta le dx solo che sono meno supportate delle ogl. difatti i developer di transgaming consigliano vivamente, se c'e' la possibilita', di usare le opengl anziche' le directx (su alcuni giochi / programmi si puo' scegliere) anche perche' potendo usare quelle non c'e' bisogno di emularle ma si fanno chiamate dirette a quelle di sistema e quindi e' piu' performante.

In ogni caso su cedega ci sono 2 filosofie di pensiero: c'e' chi non puo' farne a meno e non ha mai avuto problemi e gioca tranquillamente (anche se suppongo con macchine di una certa capacita' di calcolo, non credo che sul mio 1ghz vadano fluidi giochi come wc3). Altri invece reputano cedega/winex inutile, sostenendo che non e' vero che vanno tutti i giochi ma anzi ben pochi e che comunque e' problematico usarlo.

Io non l'ho mai provato ma il mio consiglio e' di provarlo, per la cronaca: io sono uno di quelli che tiene windows per giocarci, visto che preferisco le performance ad un gioco emulato che va piano. In ogni caso ho anche giochi che girano nativamente su linux (quake3, tribes 2, ut2003, dovro' comprare nwn al piu' presto, heroes of m&m 3 piu' la miriade di quelli simpatici e semplici che trovi su happypenguin.org) e ovviamente ti consiglio di usare quelli se puoi, anche se devo dire che vedendo UT2003, l'unico che ho anche per win, su linux e' meno performante.

Spero che sta pappardella di roba ti sia stata utile  :Smile: 

Happy Gaming

EDIT: Ah, comunque se vuoi provare cedega prima prova il CVS e se ti piace faresti una gran cosa se lo compri, e non se te lo procuri in modo piu' o meno illecito. Il prezzo e' irrisorio e trovo anche giusto gratificare i developer di transgaming che si stanno sbattendo per creare piattaforme per lo sviluppo di videogames portabili. IMHO

Ciauz

----------

## midall

Raga mi "inserisco" per direvi che l'ultima versione di wine supporta le directX 9.0   :Razz: 

----------

## Rulez

ok ragazzi cedega funziona. Il gioco che dovrebbe funzionare è Moto GP 2003. L'ho installato e va ...

Con grande fortuna ho trovato quello nn a pagamento (cedega 4.0), ma c'è solo un grande problema.

faccio partire il gioco facendo

```
cedega motogp.exe
```

a partire, parte, il problema è quando vado a fare la gara, le freccie su giu, destra sinistra, che sarebbero accellerare frenare ecc, nn funzionano ...che posso fare?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Rulez

rega aiutatemi ...

cmq da sotto windows appena faccio partire il gioco, mi si apre una finestra con dei pulsanti "gioca","setting" e altre cose.

sta finestra da sotto linux, nn mi parte!!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pascalbrax

la versione CVS di winex non ha tutta la parte software commerciale, come librerie di wrapping accellerate per directx e tutte le funzioni di controllo del CD originale (quindi tutti quei giochi che all'avvio controllano se il cd e' inserito nel tray ed e' quello originale rischiano di non funzionare)

----------

## federico

Ma parlando invece di giochi nativi per linux, a voi cosa piace?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gutter

 *Vide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Se il tuo interesse principale è giocare al gioco dell'ultimo momento, o rimani su Windows o ti compri una consolle.

 

Concordo pienamente.

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma parlando invece di giochi nativi per linux, a voi cosa piace?  

 

gcc  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## midall

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma parlando invece di giochi nativi per linux, a voi cosa piace?  

 

Diciamo che nativo è stato fatto ben poco escludento i vari tuxracer e surrogati.

Infatti, da poco, molte software house rilasciano patch ed installar da applicare a giochi per windows così facendo è possibile fare un port da win a linux anche se molte volte le prestazione sono nettamente inferiori rispetto a windows.

Comunque ti posso consigliare questo stupendo gioco http://www.americasarmy.com/ di cui esiste una versione per Linux, naturalmente è gratuito; è stato sviluppato con il motore grafico di UT2004 dall'esercito americano.

Sappimi dire, ciao!

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ma parlando invece di giochi nativi per linux, a voi cosa piace?   
> 
> gcc 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Quoto in pieno, mi stavo ribaltando dalla sedia!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Josuke

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *federico wrote:*   Ma parlando invece di giochi nativi per linux, a voi cosa piace?   
> 
> gcc  
> 
>   
> ...

 

hahahahaah mi associo completamente

----------

## federico

 *midall wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque ti posso consigliare questo stupendo gioco http://www.americasarmy.com/ di cui esiste una versione per Linux, naturalmente è gratuito; è stato sviluppato con il motore grafico di UT2004 dall'esercito americano.

 

Cavoli QUESTO sembra figo...

Chissa' se gira sul mio pc  :Smile:  [dubito, al limite lo provo da qualcuno]

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ma parlando invece di giochi nativi per linux, a voi cosa piace?   
> 
> gcc 

 

preferisco

```
esync && emerge -uDv world  
```

 :Wink: 

Non devo neanche dare uno sguardo al makefile

----------

## Drain

ciao, qualcuno è riuscito a far girare giochi tipo daoc e altri mmorpg sulla gentoo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

@ federico: america's army lo lascio volentieri agli elettori di bush  :Very Happy: 

Io mi diverto di piu' con nwn  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> preferisco
> 
> ```
> esync && emerge -uDv world  
> ```
> ...

 

Beh, quello non é molto interattivo....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   preferisco
> 
> ```
> esync && emerge -uDv world  
> ```
> ...

 

Basta etc-update.

E dopo essere stato tutto il giorno a smadonnare con cxx un po' di automatismo non guasta  :Wink: 

----------

## midall

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @ federico: america's army lo lascio volentieri agli elettori di bush 
> 
> Io mi diverto di piu' con nwn 

 

Sei spaventosamente OT sia per la battutaccia su Bush sia per il fatto che NWN non è un gioco nativo per linux mentre america's army si..

E poi paragonare maghi, chierici e paladini contro militari.. due mondi diversi non trovi

Cipz

----------

## lavish

 *midall wrote:*   

> Sei spaventosamente OT sia per la battutaccia su Bush sia per il fatto che NWN non è un gioco nativo per linux mentre america's army si..
> 
> E poi paragonare maghi, chierici e paladini contro militari.. due mondi diversi non trovi

 

Addirittura spaventosamente?   :Laughing:   Mi sembra che il topic sia "Giochi per linux" e non giochi nativi per linux, o sbaglio? Ho solo detto che America's Army non mi piace e ho ironizzato sul fatto che sia da guerrafondai (ironia appunto). Dopo aver scaricato 700 mb vedermi un generale parlarmi americanaccio non mi ha fatto molto piacere eheh, ma questo non implica nulla in ogni caso... stavo scherzando! Non pensavo di ferire la sensibilita' di qualcuno in questo modo  :Razz: 

Cmq il mio paragone riguardava i giochi in se'... il fatto che nwn mi piaccia molto piu' di aa gia' pone un termine di correlazione

E non enfatizzare troppo suvvia...

----------

## midall

@lavish ho tralasciato qualche emoticons  :Embarassed:   la mia non voleva essere una accusa ma solo una risposta  in stile :PPPP

Ciao

----------

## Syylk

 *midall wrote:*   

> il fatto che NWN non è un gioco nativo per linux mentre america's army si..

 

Bzzzt... Wrong! http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html

Non solo e' nativo, ma sviluppato addirittura internamente dal produttore della versione per Windows (Bioware), a differenza dei giochi portati sotto linux da team esterni, come per esempio UT2003/2004, sviluppati per linux dai draghi di icculus.

----------

## Giepi

Insomma mi sembra che la situazione vada DECISAMENTE migliorando...

Qualche hanno fa non c'era nulla a parte Quake...

direi che la ID ha sempre trattatato con un occhio di riguardo i linuxari, no ?

OT (neanche per aprire un altro treadh: che kernel per giocare?

----------

## lavish

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> OT (neanche per aprire un altro treadh: che kernel per giocare?

 

IMHO.. nitro-sources, ma non solo per giocare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

non l'ho mai provato ma se non è gaming-sorce allora sarà il caso di lamentarsi con i developers  :Razz: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ma parlando invece di giochi nativi per linux, a voi cosa piace?   
> 
> gcc 

 

looooooooool  :Very Happy: 

enemy territory cmq 

edit:w la Id Software che da anni realizza i porting dei suoi giochi per linux! e se esce un seguito di et (a pagamento) me lo compro al volo cazzalora!!!!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma parlando invece di giochi nativi per linux, a voi cosa piace?  

 

Io vado pazzo per bzflag... e mio fratello ormai ha smesso del tutto di usare windows per occuparmi a tempo pieno il computer a giocare a questo fantastico gioco...

----------

## Giepi

battle for wesnoth  :Smile: 

Anche se non riesco ad andare avanti! AAARGH!   :Surprised: 

----------

## Rulez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ma parlando invece di giochi nativi per linux, a voi cosa piace?   
> 
> Io vado pazzo per bzflag... e mio fratello ormai ha smesso del tutto di usare windows per occuparmi a tempo pieno il computer a giocare a questo fantastico gioco...

 

uhm ...mai sentito ... infatti, me lo sto installando   :Cool: 

----------

## Rulez

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque ti posso consigliare questo stupendo gioco http://www.americasarmy.com/ di cui esiste una versione per Linux, naturalmente è gratuito; è stato sviluppato con il motore grafico di UT2004 dall'esercito americano.
> 
> Sappimi dire, ciao!

 

uhm ...è pieno di link là dentro ...mi potete dare il link corretto? tnx

----------

## akiross

Guarda, vero' e' che americasarmy e' fatto bene, pero'... solo perche' e' dell'esercito americano lo lascio stare, e poi l'ho provato ma non mi ispirava troppo...

Nativi per linux gioco a:

frozen-bubble (e chi non gioca  :Smile: 

bub-n-bros

bzflag

gltron

ut2003

tribes2

heroes of might & magic 3

quake 3

wesnoth

railroad tycoon 2

sicuramente qualche altro che al momento non mi sovviene...

ciauz

----------

## Josuke

 *Giepi wrote:*   

> battle for wesnoth 
> 
> Anche se non riesco ad andare avanti! AAARGH!  

 

non lo conoscevo-...l'ho provato è veramente carino..senza troppi fronzoli essenziale e divertente..non vedo l'ora di provarlo in multyplayer

----------

## Josuke

ma come non citare freeciv??

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Rulez wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Io vado pazzo per bzflag... e mio fratello ormai ha smesso del tutto di usare windows per occuparmi a tempo pieno il computer a giocare a questo fantastico gioco... 
> 
> uhm ...mai sentito ... infatti, me lo sto installando  

 

E' una droga dei primi tempi dell'università quano eravamo in una decina nella "serra" dei computer a giocarci in rete (mille volte più divertente di un banale quake!)   :Very Happy:  E' uno di quei giochi che se sei in buona compagnia rischia di rovianre il tuo piano di studi   :Wink: 

----------

## unarana

a chi piacciono le auto c'è anche racer

```
games-sports/racer-bin

      Latest version available: 0.5.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.5.0-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 9,972 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.racer.nl/

      Description: A car simulation game focusing on realism, in the style of Grand Prix Legends

      License:     Racer

```

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Avete gia' visto questo?

```
*  games-fps/cube

      Latest version available: 20040522

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 22,037 kB

      Homepage:    http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/

      Description: Landscape-style engine that pretends to be an indoor first person shooter engine

      License:     ZLIB
```

----------

## mouser

consiglio GalaxyHack.

Non posso postarvi la stringa del search di emerge (la mia genbox e' a casuccia).

E' uno shoot-em-up a scorrimento orizzontale (con l'astronavina  alla sinistra dello schermo ed i nemici che arrivano da destra) pero' e' strano:

Si ha un file, che poi e' uno script in linguaggio simil-basic, nel quale bisogna impostare il comportamento della navicella a seconda di quello che gli capita davanti.

Poi si lancia il gioco, gli si passa il file script, e si vede se la navicella e' abbastanza "intelligente" da finire il livello.

 :Cool: 

----------

## heXen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Avete gia' visto questo?
> 
> 

 

sisi lo conosco, io e un mio amico stiamo creando mappe, è una figata, se qualcuno vuole unirsi...   :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Io vi consiglio Neverball. La grafica 3d è stupenda e il gioco è davvero molto divertente!  Avete presente i labirinti di legno con le manopole per muoverli, e di conseguenza muovere la pallina al loro interno? Ecco, è inspirato a quello, ma è ancora più divertente e originale. Ho scoperto, casualmente, che il pacchetto contiene anche neverputt, un gioco di minigolf basato su neverball.

 :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Nel caso non lo conosciate ci sarebbe questo thread nel forum di gentoo "Gamers & Players" dove annunciano nuove release, presentano giochi e via dicendo....

----------

## Llewlyn

Typespeed

http://ls.purkki.org/typespeed/

Enjoy :-)

Ll.

----------

## heXen

```
emerge -pv flightgear

[...]

[ebuild  N    ] games-simulation/flightgear-0.9.8_pre1  -debug 88,641 kB
```

sono tutti sorgenti o sono le mappe che pesano cosi?

----------

## earcar

Si sono le mappe e i modelli 3d degli aerei ke pesano quasi 80MB.

----------

## mouser

Bhe', non potevo citare la mia ultima scoperta:

pingus

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Praticamente i lemming, in versione open e con i pinguini  :Very Happy:  Troppo forte!

Questo e' il link: pingus.seul.org

Ci sono anche degli screenshot.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## PboY

giocando ad americasarmy avevo notato anche un team - gentoo's soldiers - o qualcosa di simile... una squadra che usa gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hardskinone

E nethack? Come abbiamo fatto a dimenticarci di nethack?

Wine e Cedega li trovo utili e li consiglio ai videogiocatori non incalliti. Se rientrate nella categoria "devo-giocare-all'ultimo-titolo-spacca-collo" usate windows o, ancora meglio (imho) comprate una console. Come giochi commerciali nativi non credo il pinguino sia messo male. I titoli disponibili sembrano pochi ma se si considerano anche i mod la situazione migliora tantissimo.

Neverwinter nights gira nativamente sotto linux.

----------

## mambro

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Neverwinter nights gira nativamente sotto linux.

 

è Baldur's gate gira emulato con Wine (non Cedega)

----------

## heXen

come si lancia questo gioco?

http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Flying%20Guns

io vedo solo .class e di java non ci capisco nulla  :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

Dovrebbe bastare lanciare:

```
java -jar <nome_del_gico>
```

Comunque queste sono domande che dovresti porre sul forum del gioco.

----------

## heXen

l'archivio era un jar.... io l'ho aperto con unzip ecco perche non ci capivo nulla.... ora provo cosi

----------

## heXen

```
hexen@bluestar Downloads $ java -jar FlyingGunsComplete0.1.jar 

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/j3d/Node

        at com.flyingguns.app.foo.Client.<init>(Unknown Source)

        at com.flyingguns.app.foo.Client.main(Unknown Source)
```

il forum del gioco non esiste e nemmeno una doc, il gioco nn è nemmeno in portage, quindi non so se è qualche dipendenza che fa questo

----------

## gutter

Ti serve il supporto a java 3d:

```
*  dev-java/blackdown-java3d-bin

      Latest version available: 1.3.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 9,881 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.blackdown.org

      Description: Java 3D Software Development Kit

      License:     sun-bcla-java-vm

```

----------

## mouser

Bhe', il l'ho trovato, sembra spettacolare, ma purtroppo non ho sottomano la genbox per dirvi se c'e' gia' un'ebuild.

In ogni caso, magari se ho tempo ne scrivo uno da zero!

In any case, guardando nei distfiles non mi e' sembrato di vederlo, quindi....

Il giuoco giuoco e'.......

bankiz

PAPPARAPA''''

Praticamente un'arena in multiplayer (se non ho capito male stile worms o giu' di li) in cui ci si sfida all'ultimo pinguino....

Qualche screenshot???

Ecco a voi: 1 - 2 - 3

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## btbbass

 *mouser wrote:*   

> consiglio GalaxyHack.
> 
> Non posso postarvi la stringa del search di emerge (la mia genbox e' a casuccia).
> 
> E' uno shoot-em-up a scorrimento orizzontale (con l'astronavina  alla sinistra dello schermo ed i nemici che arrivano da destra) pero' e' strano:
> ...

 

ciao, vorrei provare galaxyhack, ma non riesco a installarlo (non c'è in portage e non capisco quale libreria gli manchi...) Tu come hai fatto?

Grazie!

----------

## oRDeX

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Bhe', non potevo citare la mia ultima scoperta:
> 
> pingus
> 
>     
> ...

 

mouser TI AMO, non sai che hai scoperto, penso che ora passerò i mesi qui davanti!

----------

## RexRocker

ma american army non è in portage? devo scaricarlo direttamente da sito vero?

----------

## Josuke

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> ma american army non è in portage? devo scaricarlo direttamente da sito vero?

 

dovrebbe essere qesto

```

 *  games-fps/americas-army

      Latest version available: 230

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 762,789 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.americasarmy.com/

      Description: America's Army: Special Forces - military simulations by the U.S. Army to provide civilians with insights on soldiering

      License:     Army-EULA

```

----------

## RexRocker

tnx cercando american non trovava una mazza

edit: trovato, spero solo di non dover compilare 700MB di roba  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> ... spero solo di non dover compilare 700MB di roba 

 

Tranquillo, è distribuito solo come binari  :Wink: 

----------

## Lucha

uhm.....pingus vuole installate le clanlib0.6, mentre io ho già su le 0.7 .....c'è un modo per convincerlo o devo rassegnarmi ad avere due versioni diverse di clanlib???? che so, con un po' di coccole magari non fa troppe storie.....

----------

## emix

 *Lucha wrote:*   

> .....c'è un modo per convincerlo o devo rassegnarmi ad avere due versioni diverse di clanlib????

 

Sono su 2 slot diversi, quindi probabilmente nel passaggio dalla 0.6 alla 0.7 avranno cambiato qualcosa di sostanzioso. Il mio consiglio è quello di installarti le due versioni, tanto non muore nessuno  :Wink:  eventualmente ti modifichi l'ebuild del gioco e vedi se compila con la versione nuova... ma chi te lo fa fare?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fabius

No, sono incompatibili (e per questo slottate  :Wink:  )

----------

## elBivio

Nessuno ha provato Nexuiz?!? http://www.nexuiz.com/ è stato appena rilasciato, dovrebbe essere uno sparatutto in soggettiva che va a GPL  :Very Happy: 

mo lo scarico poi vi dico

elbivio

----------

## fabius

 *elBivio wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha provato Nexuiz?!? http://www.nexuiz.com/ è stato appena rilasciato, dovrebbe essere uno sparatutto in soggettiva che va a GPL  

 

Dovrebbe esserci una bozza di ebuild su https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94764

----------

## Peach

beh... per chi è amante dei MMOPRG c'è pure questo fantastico (!) gioco sviluppato da italiani (cmq uno di questi è venuto a parlare a Linux World Expo) ed è decisamente degno di nota:

http://www.planeshift.it/

...ovviamente presente , anche se mascherato, in portage  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Peach wrote:*   

> beh... per chi è amante dei MMOPRG c'è pure questo fantastico (!) gioco sviluppato da italiani (cmq uno di questi è venuto a parlare a Linux World Expo) ed è decisamente degno di nota:
> 
> http://www.planeshift.it/
> 
> ...ovviamente presente , anche se mascherato, in portage 

 

ma ora è giocabile? beh lo emergo subito  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *elBivio wrote:*   Nessuno ha provato Nexuiz?!? http://www.nexuiz.com/ è stato appena rilasciato, dovrebbe essere uno sparatutto in soggettiva che va a GPL   
> 
> Dovrebbe esserci una bozza di ebuild su https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94764

 

Stupendo! Lo provo subito!

----------

## lavish

pareccho, PAERECCHIO pesantuccio, ma strabello graficamente! (nexuiz)

L'ebuild però mi ha dato problemi, compila e carica il gioco, ma appena deve caricare un livello crasha. Con il binario (contenuto nel file .zip) va tutto bene... esperienze simili? (amd64 qui)

----------

## Dr.Dran

@Peach

Sono un pò [OT]

Ma communque la tua firma è grandiosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S. Planetshift è moolto carino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> ma ora è giocabile? beh lo emergo subito 

 

pare proprio di... mi ci ha messo un tot ad aggiornarlo una volta emerso (Altrimenti col cavolo che parte) cmq funziona... stanno sistemando continuamente un sacco di cose anche per quanto riguarda i bug nel mondo... poi per quanto riguarda la giocabilità, beh i combattimenti si potrebbero migliorare..

----------

## Cagnulein

si una volta finito l'emerge mi ha scaricato 250 mb di aggiornamenti  :Rolling Eyes: 

tu sei in una gilda? ancora non ci ho capito molto (l'ho guardato per 5 minuti ieri notte  :Wink:  )

----------

## Peach

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> si una volta finito l'emerge mi ha scaricato 250 mb di aggiornamenti 
> 
> tu sei in una gilda? ancora non ci ho capito molto (l'ho guardato per 5 minuti ieri notte  )

 

se vuoi ci troviamo "in piazza" vicino all'entrata del tempio... dimmi te quando, magari via PM

----------

## Giepi

Conosco bene planeshift, ho tradotto io gli xml inutilizzati per la gui in ita dell'ultima versione (forse li hanno già bruciati  :Razz: ) solo che ci sono rimasto fregato con la nuova versione: ho un pc troppo catorcio!  :Sad: 

è comunque un buon segnale la nascita di ottimi giochi di qualità 3d anche open!

----------

## C4RD0Z4

scusate, ma non riesco a trovare planetshift... non c'è! Come avete fatto ad emergerlo?

----------

## Cagnulein

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> scusate, ma non riesco a trovare planetshift... non c'è! Come avete fatto ad emergerlo?

 

planeshift  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Conosco bene planeshift, ho tradotto io gli xml inutilizzati per la gui in ita dell'ultima versione (forse li hanno già bruciati ) solo che ci sono rimasto fregato con la nuova versione: ho un pc troppo catorcio! 

 

grande!

dai dai investi qualche soldino, oppure uccidi qualcuno e vieni a giocare con me e peach  :Razz: 

Hah, P.S. Peach oggi ha fondato la prima gilda Gechi su planeshift  :Razz: 

----------

## mambro

Gioco anch'io da un po' di giorni a planeshift, il mio nome è (con grande fantasia) Mambrok.. se mi incontrate per strada facciamo 2 parole e magari mi aggiungete nella Gilda dei Gechi  :Wink: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

mi sono accorto di planeshift...basta leggere! 

Non è che qualcuno sa come si fa ad ottenere l'elenco di server per netpanzer? ho provato a prendere gli indirizzi dal loro sito, ma mi dice che non funziona, forse un pb di mappe...

----------

## Cagnulein

Nuovo membro per la gilda gechi: mambrok  :Razz: 

----------

## rota

be visto che ci sono...

e se volessi un emulatore per PS2 ??????

sotto windows.... ce ne sono alcuni..ma per linux non ne trovo manco uno.... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josuke

fare una ricerca sul forum no he?..anche un semplice emerge -s ps2 non sarebbe una cattiva idea

----------

## CarloJekko

vai su http://www.zophar.net/unix/unix.phtml

ci sono tutti gli emulatori possibili per linux (o almeno la gran parte)

e se ti funge quello per ps2 dimmelo così mi spieghi come hai fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## fabius

 *lavish wrote:*   

> L'ebuild però mi ha dato problemi, compila e carica il gioco, ma appena deve caricare un livello crasha. Con il binario (contenuto nel file .zip) va tutto bene... esperienze simili? (amd64 qui)

 

Prova a lasciare un commento su bugzilla per segnalare il problema

----------

## lavish

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Prova a lasciare un commento su bugzilla per segnalare il problema

 

Certo che lo faccio, ma prima volevo sapere se ero l'unico sfigato e visto che no nsi tratta di un ebuild ufficiale non mi sono sentito in dovere di farlo immediatamente per non creare ulteriore entropia al tizio che si sta occupando dell'ebuild  :Razz: 

----------

## CarloJekko

come si gioca  planeshift 

non ci ho capito niente..

ci ho messo quasi mezz'ora a fare il profilo premendo sempre random

ma qual'è lo scopo del gioco?

----------

## RexRocker

domanda per americas army: io lo ho installato, funziona alla perfezione però mi fa fare solo il training all'inizio, lo completo senza problemi (manco solo 1 bersaglio) però per gli altri non me li da disponibili, capita anche a voi? Cosi facendo non riesco a giocare in MP perchè mi dice che per certe mappe non ho il livello di allenamento adatto  :Sad: 

ad ogni modo enemy territory rox!!

ciao

Rex

----------

## CarloJekko

vedi che nel primo ci sono altri sotto livelli

----------

## btbbass

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> domanda per americas army: io lo ho installato, funziona alla perfezione però mi fa fare solo il training all'inizio, lo completo senza problemi (manco solo 1 bersaglio) però per gli altri non me li da disponibili, capita anche a voi? Cosi facendo non riesco a giocare in MP perchè mi dice che per certe mappe non ho il livello di allenamento adatto 
> 
> ad ogni modo enemy territory rox!!
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

e cosa fondamentale, per sbloccare quelli successivi devi inviare il punteggio via internet, quando finisci il livello... ti sei creato l'account dal sito ufficale?

----------

## Peach

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> come si gioca  planeshift 
> 
> non ci ho capito niente..
> 
> ci ho messo quasi mezz'ora a fare il profilo premendo sempre random
> ...

 

lol, cmq generalmente all'inizio occorre fare su innanzitutto soldi, e il modo più semplice è uccidendo ratti nelle fogne, quindi acquisisci punti esperienza, e poi puoi farti trainare in particolari skill come le armi, agevolezza... e via dicendo, visto che ogni personaggio ha una valanga di skill.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *btbbass wrote:*   

>  *RexRocker wrote:*   domanda per americas army: io lo ho installato, funziona alla perfezione però mi fa fare solo il training all'inizio, lo completo senza problemi (manco solo 1 bersaglio) però per gli altri non me li da disponibili, capita anche a voi? Cosi facendo non riesco a giocare in MP perchè mi dice che per certe mappe non ho il livello di allenamento adatto 
> 
> ad ogni modo enemy territory rox!!
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

noi pinguini abbiamo la vecchia versione 2.3, mentre ormai i servers ufficiali per i training sono alla 2.4. la retrocompatibilità non è mai stata garantita nel passaggio di versioni, figuriamoci dopo uno radicale come questo :-/ ti tocca aspettare la 2.4 per linux

----------

## CarloJekko

grazie peach...

io sono reddevil...

nn riesco a giocare

----------

## mouser

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> mouser TI AMO

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

piano ne' che non vorrei iniziassero a girare false voci....

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

per curiosità...qualcuno con ati radeon è riuscito a far partire planeshift?

----------

## Lestaat

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> per curiosità...qualcuno con ati radeon è riuscito a far partire planeshift?

 

a me parte.

Ho una radeon 7000 con i driver open

ho detto parte..........va a due FPS + o -

----------

## Josuke

mm non è che per caso non ti va il direct 3d della scheda? glxinfo che ti dice?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> per curiosità...qualcuno con ati radeon è riuscito a far partire planeshift?

 a me con una nvidia va in seg fault  :Sad: 

----------

## Josuke

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   per curiosità...qualcuno con ati radeon è riuscito a far partire planeshift? a me con una nvidia va in seg fault 

 

strano...ho guardato vari post in giro e sembra che con ati accellerata spesso faccia lo scherzo del segfault (come a me) ma con una nvidia non dovrebbe dare problemi (infatti sull'altro pc il gioco mi parte senza problemi) forse è un problema di permessi e di crystal non del gioco in se

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   per curiosità...qualcuno con ati radeon è riuscito a far partire planeshift? a me con una nvidia va in seg fault 

 

nvidia geforce go5200 e va perfettamente  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

ok con l'altro pc l'ho fatto funzionare senza troppi sbattimenti...ora...datemi un puntello da qualche parte che entro a far parte del gruppo (ovviamente non so ancora giocare quindi abbiate pazienza)

ah..sto parlando di planeshift

----------

## Peach

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ok con l'altro pc l'ho fatto funzionare senza troppi sbattimenti...ora...datemi un puntello da qualche parte che entro a far parte del gruppo (ovviamente non so ancora giocare quindi abbiate pazienza)
> 
> ah..sto parlando di planeshift

 

@Josuke && @CarloJekko

ci diamo una punta in game stasera prima di cena direi.... fatemi sapere via pm a che ora vi va bene.  :Smile:  ciuz

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  forse è un problema di permessi e di crystal non del gioco in se

 

allora: 

```
$ planeshift

crystalspace.canvas.openglcommon.driverdb:

  Could not open driver database file '/config/gldrivers.xml'

  WARNING! Crystal Space performs better in 24 or 32 bit display mode!

/usr/games/bin/planeshift: line 8: 32627 Segmentation fault      ./psclient $@
```

il primo messaggio penso sia dovuto al fatto che non ho mai avviato il tutto.

il secondo pezzo, quello del seg fault è più strano... facendo questo

```
$ cat /usr/games/bin/planeshift

#!/bin/sh

cd /opt/planeshift

export CRYSTAL="/opt/crystal/lib/crystalspace"

export CEL="/opt/crystal/lib/cel"

./psclient $@

```

che diavolo è $@? può centrare qualcosa con il mio problema? onestamente non so che fare ne da che parte rivolgere lo sguardo

----------

## Peach

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*    forse è un problema di permessi e di crystal non del gioco in se 
> 
> allora: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

devi prima di lanciare planeshift lanciare l'update:

```
$ planeshift-updater
```

----------

## Cagnulein

e poi magari compilalo con la flag debug se per caso dovesse riaccadere  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Troppo bello supertux  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pancu

Domanda...

Ho scaricato Gnuchess e Xboard x giocare a scacchi...

E' possibile con questi giocare anche online???

Non ho trovato nessuna info a riguardo..

Grazie

----------

## Disabled

@ Ic3m4n:

Avevo il tuo stesso problema, e nn c'entra l'update. Per risolverlo mi è bastato fare:

```
USE="debug" emerge cal3d cel crystalspace planeshift --oneshot

```

----------

## morellik

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Domanda...
> 
> Ho scaricato Gnuchess e Xboard x giocare a scacchi...
> 
> E' possibile con questi giocare anche online???
> ...

 

Sì. 

```

xboard -ics -icshost freechess.org 

```

Puoi anche specificare una porta con -icsport

Chiaramente devi avere un account su freechess.org.  :Cool: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Peach

 *Disabled wrote:*   

> @ Ic3m4n:
> 
> Avevo il tuo stesso problema, e nn c'entra l'update. Per risolverlo mi è bastato fare:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ripeto..forse sarebbe bene fare prima l'update... il crash è dovuto perchè nn trova un xml con le specifiche per le schede video supportate che si ha solo facendo l'update

personalmente stesso errore, risolto con l'update... 

se poi nn va più nemmeno dopo aver scaricato i 250 mega di update allora dagliene di "debug".

----------

## Disabled

Boh, io avevo quell'errore e planeshift-updater nn partiva nemmeno, outputando sempre lo stesso errore...  :Smile: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

è normale che sul mio portatile (p4mobile 256MB di RAM e ATI RADEON 7500 Mobility), Enemy Territory sia scattosissimo e ingiocabile?

----------

## tuxer

Mi sembra normale direi...

----------

## mambro

 *Disabled wrote:*   

> Boh, io avevo quell'errore e planeshift-updater nn partiva nemmeno, outputando sempre lo stesso errore... 

 

prova planeshift-updater -auto che parte senza grafica

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ho installato emeny-territory-truecombat, ma non mi trova nessun server  :Shocked:   Qualcuno ha avuto/ ha risolto sto problema?

----------

## Peach

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> ho installato emeny-territory-truecombat, ma non mi trova nessun server   Qualcuno ha avuto/ ha risolto sto problema?

 

si il browser interno è rotto.. ti consiglio di usare XQF, che è tipo ASE per win. (emerge -av xqf)

poi ti mazzuòlo per bene  :Wink: 

[PS]se qualcuno vuole ci si trova pure in game... contact me on icq[/PS]

----------

## wolf3d

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ti consiglio di usare XQF, che è tipo ASE per win. (emerge -av xqf)

 

Per renderlo più simile ad ASE (con le bandiere delle nazioni) consiglio:

```
USE="geoip" emerge -av xqf
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si il browser interno è rotto.. ti consiglio di usare XQF, che è tipo ASE per win. (emerge -av xqf)
> 
> poi ti mazzuòlo per bene 
> ...

 bene, il problema è che non so perchè ogni volta che tento di connettermi a qualsiasi server (sia et che et-tcetest), mi dicce che il protocollo tra client e server non va??? Che significa?

----------

## Peach

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> bene, il problema è che non so perchè ogni volta che tento di connettermi a qualsiasi server (sia et che et-tcetest), mi dicce che il protocollo tra client e server non va??? Che significa?

 

Non stai parlando dell'errore "Client Version Mismatch" (o simile)? se è per quello dipende dalla versione installata

per et devi avere la 2.60...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   bene, il problema è che non so perchè ogni volta che tento di connettermi a qualsiasi server (sia et che et-tcetest), mi dicce che il protocollo tra client e server non va??? Che significa? 
> 
> Non stai parlando dell'errore "Client Version Mismatch" (o simile)? se è per quello dipende dalla versione installata
> 
> per et devi avere la 2.60...

 esattamente protocol version mismatch... come posso fare un filtro che mi controlli la versione. E poi posso decidere da dove scaricare gli indirizzi dei server?

----------

## Peach

immagino tu abbia già la 2.60

per il filtro giusto per enemy territory in xqf occorre andare in Preferences/Games/Enemy-Territory e da lì in

Options->Master Protocol Version = 84

----------

## flocchini

mi attacco qua anche se non e' un gioco per linux... E' un gioco per tutti visto che basta solo un browser  :Razz:  www.ogame.it , strategico spaziale molto coinvolgente, Partendo da un pianeta si costruisce un impero colonizzando nuovi mondi, commerciando, combattendo e scoprendo nuove tecnologie. 

Magari qualcuno di voi gia' gioca... Potrebbe scapparci un'alleanza se siete in universo 1  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> mi attacco qua anche se non e' un gioco per linux... E' un gioco per tutti visto che basta solo un browser  www.ogame.it , strategico spaziale molto coinvolgente, [...]

 

[OT]omg lo sto oidiando quel gioco muahah

scherzi a parte a me nn piace il tipo di gioco ma ho notato che

molti dei miei amici che solitamente giocano agli FPS stanno letteralmente

impazzendo per quel giocho online[/OT]

----------

## grentis

...io per esempio...  :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

in game ho lo stesso nick, se vi va di collaborare fatemi un fischio  :Smile: 

@X-drum: in effetti piovono critiche a destra e a manca sul tipo di "strategia" ma onestamente devo dire che e' proprio coinvolgente. Sara' perche' e' la prima volta che gioco ad una specie di mmporg, sara' che permette di dare libero sfogo ai deliri di oonipotenza dentro a ognuno di noi... Pero' e' davvero appassionante, oltre al fatto che essendo abbastanza lento permette a chiunque di starci dietro anche se non puoi dedicarci molto tempo.

----------

## RexRocker

pazientate che io e dei miei amici stiamo lavorando (per ora in fase teorica) ad una versione di ogame migliorata ambientato in stile fantasy  :Smile: 

Se tutto va bene dovrebbe vedere la vita entro dicembre, non è una cosa semplice da realizzare come potete immaginare, chi è interessato verrà informato anche perchè necessiteranno beta-tester  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ragazzi se leggete gli ultimi numeri di LinuxPro c'è una bella sezione di un bel gioco realizzato in php e Mysql sulla specie dei librogame... molto interessante e formativa la lettura... lo consiglio a chi vuole iniziare a studiarsi il php  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> pazientate che io e dei miei amici stiamo lavorando (per ora in fase teorica) ad una versione di ogame migliorata ambientato in stile fantasy 
> 
> Se tutto va bene dovrebbe vedere la vita entro dicembre, non è una cosa semplice da realizzare come potete immaginare, chi è interessato verrà informato anche perchè necessiteranno beta-tester 

 

direi che sono interessato  :Smile:  questi tipi di giochi sono gli unici che suscitino il mio interesse

----------

## hardskinone

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> pazientate che io e dei miei amici stiamo lavorando (per ora in fase teorica) ad una versione di ogame migliorata ambientato in stile fantasy 
> 
> Se tutto va bene dovrebbe vedere la vita entro dicembre, non è una cosa semplice da realizzare come potete immaginare, chi è interessato verrà informato anche perchè necessiteranno beta-tester 

 

Non esistare a segnalarlo in questo 3d quando pronto  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho giocato con questo  a casa di un mio amico su una Suse-9.3 ma l'ebuild non riesco a usarlo, mi da un errore quando applica la patch. cmq è un bel rompicapo, se riuscite a farlo andare mi fate un fischio?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Io ho risolto con plex86 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  "Plex86 is THE opensource free-software alternative for VMWare, VirtualPC, and other IA-32 on IA-32 "Virtual PC products."
> 
> 

 

Installato WINZOZZ XP, e installate le relative librerie, i giochi vanno (un pò lentini, a dire il vero, ma anche il mio PC non è più una bomba).

Puoi prendere in considerazione questa soluzione, completamente GRATIS (penso che un CD di WINZOZZ te lo abbiano dato quando hai acquistato il PC)

CIAOOOOOOO

----------

## hardskinone

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Io ho risolto con plex86 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  "Plex86 is THE opensource free-software alternative for VMWare, VirtualPC, and other IA-32 on IA-32 "Virtual PC products."
> ...

 

Ma l'opengl/directd3d funziona? Insomma, il software ha accesso alle risorse della GPU? Con vmware non puoi fare girare applicazioni 3d (qualcosa funziona, stanno lavorando in tal senso).

----------

## Simbul

Mah, dal sito sembra che Plex86 serva a far girare Linux, mica Windows... cosa non ho capito?

Tra l'altro l'ultima release è del 2003, non esattamente recente...

----------

## gamberetto

oggi ho scoperto blobwars... non riesco a capire come si finisce il 2 livello, ma mi piace un sacco lo stesso!

```
*  games-arcade/blobwars

      Latest version available: 1.04

      Latest version installed: 1.04

      Size of downloaded files: 7,502 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.parallelrealities.co.uk/blobWars.php

      Description: Platform game about a blob and his quest to rescue MIAs from an alien invader

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## francescor82

Qualche suggerimento:

Corewars

Liquidwar

Bzflag (lo so che l'hanno già suggerito, ma siccome è magnifico volevo riproporlo!  :Very Happy: )

E per chi ama gli MMORPG, ce n'è uno in 3D bellissimo, ancora "ufficialmente" in fase beta ma stabilissimo:

eternal lands.

Se create un personaggio in eternal lands, fatemi sapere (anche via PM) così vi do qualche dritta o vi redirigo verso altri italiani più esperti.

----------

## akiross

Ecco, sotto avviso di deadhead, ho provato nexuiz (www.nexuiz.com se non erro).

C'e' l'ebuild in bugs.gentoo.org per la versione 1.2 se non erro, e cercando sul forum si trova un post che spiega come si installa.

E' un FPS, carino... i menu' non mi fanno impazzire, e neanche i modelli a dire il vero. Ma il gioco e' buono, la grafica globale e' decente.

L'ambiente (come quake) e' abbastanza claustrofobico e scuro. Io non sono un patito di fps chiusi e claustrofobici, ma c'e' chi ne va matto, quindi provatelo, magari vi innamorate  :Razz: 

Network play

Ciauz!

----------

## ElDios

ragazzi qualcuno si occupa di fare una sorta di resoconto che riunisca in un post tutti i giochi usciti da questo thread?

Così gli interessati evitano di leggersi sei pagine di post e poi sarebbe più comodo da aggiornare quando usciranno altri giochi validi...

io intanti aggiungo fish-fillets puzzle-game molto simpatico e con dei bei grattacapo.. [con ebuild]

nonché il mitico porrasturvat - Stair dismount... indescrivibile... ecco il link Porrasturvat link [NO EBUILD]

buon divertimento

 :Laughing: 

----------

## mambro

 *francescor82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E per chi ama gli MMORPG, ce n'è uno in 3D bellissimo, ancora "ufficialmente" in fase beta ma stabilissimo:
> 
> eternal lands.
> ...

 

C'è una ebuild aggiornata da qualche parte? quella su portage è vecchia e nn mi fa accedere al server dicendomi di aggiornare il client

----------

## francescor82

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *francescor82 wrote:*   
> 
> E per chi ama gli MMORPG, ce n'è uno in 3D bellissimo, ancora "ufficialmente" in fase beta ma stabilissimo:
> 
> eternal lands.
> ...

 

In portage non l'ho vista, credo che dipenda dal fatto che i gestori di Eternal lands non vogliono client diversi da quelli considerati "ufficiali": il loro CVS, lo zip per Linux e l'installer per Wind**s.

Temo che ti convenga scaricare il file .zip dal sito (http://www.eternall-ands.com/) e decomprimerlo in una cartella, a meno di non voler compilare il sorgente del CVS.

Se ho novità ti faccio sapere.

----------

## ---willy---

bè, visto che è stato riesumato questo topic, devo dire che dopo tanto tempo mi son deciso a dare un'occhiata a Nethack, che qualcuno aveva consigliato.....ed è davvero stupendo!! (porca miseria però quant'è difficile!!!!  :Mad:   :Very Happy:  )

ora ne propongo uno simile che m'ha consigliato un amico -che subito dopo ho convertito a Gentoo   :Twisted Evil: - : ADOM.

ci sto giocando in continuazione!!!!! bellisssimo. difficile anche questo però eh....

----------

## francescor82

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> bè, visto che è stato riesumato questo topic, devo dire che dopo tanto tempo mi son deciso a dare un'occhiata a Nethack, che qualcuno aveva consigliato.....ed è davvero stupendo!! (porca miseria però quant'è difficile!!!!   )
> 
> ora ne propongo uno simile che m'ha consigliato un amico -che subito dopo ho convertito a Gentoo  - : ADOM.
> 
> ci sto giocando in continuazione!!!!! bellisssimo. difficile anche questo però eh....

 

Sembra bellissimo! Me lo segno e ci gioco al più presto!

Un altro giochino molto carino, rogue-like anche lui ma in Ascii tradizionale: TOME (= trouble in the middle earth)

----------

## Ic3M4n

io invece vi propongo xmoto, è ancora in alfa, però è giocabile e tutto. mancano solo alcuni livelli ed il sonoro. cmq si trova l'ebuild per l'ultima versione su bug.gentoo.org

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## Gr3yFox

E' da un po' che mi frullava in mente di chiedervelo... quali sono i vostri giochi preferiti? Così magari me ne provo qualcuno nuovo... non si può solo lavorare  :Wink: 

Io al momento ne ho pochi installati...

Atomix

Puzzle, ricostuisci delle molecole

Frozen-Bubble

Beh, la serie dei bubble non ha bisogno di spiegazioni

Kobo Deluxe

Astronavi e stazioni da distruggere, mi farà diventare pazzo ma lo adoro

ScummVM

Non posso fare a meno delle avventure grafiche lucas....

Wormux

Clone di worms, ancora agli inizi ma promette bene

Mi sarebbe piaciuto poi installare anche clanbomber ma purtrommo mi da di segfault quando lo avvio  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Gr3yFox

Per favore, cerchiamo di controllare che non esista già un thread simile prima di aprire una discussione  :Wink: 

i miei preferiti sono comunque frozen-bubble, jumpnbump, scummVM (bass) e clanbomber  :Smile: 

@Gr3yFox: amd64 vero?

----------

## Gr3yFox

Scusa avevo fatto una ricerca ma evidentemente non l'ho visto, mi dispiace  :Razz: 

si amd64 perchè?

----------

## lavish

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> si amd64 perchè?

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64522 --> il reporter sono io.. sono 2 anni che vorrei poterci giocare  :Razz: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Non è una buona notizia questa che mi dai... binari compilati a 32?

Ah un'altra cosa. Alcuni giochi hanno solo la versione per architettura x86... come faccio a farglieli compilare? mi dice ad esempio

- games-puzzle/pingus-0.6.0-r1 (masked by: -amd64 keyword)

----------

## lavish

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> Non è una buona notizia questa che mi dai... binari compilati a 32?
> 
> Ah un'altra cosa. Alcuni giochi hanno solo la versione per architettura x86... come faccio a farglieli compilare? mi dice ad esempio
> 
> - games-puzzle/pingus-0.6.0-r1 (masked by: -amd64 keyword)

 

creati un chroot a 32bit e falli partire da lì

Ci si mette veramente 2 minuti  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ScummVM
> 
> Non posso fare a meno delle avventure grafiche lucas....
> ...

 

Come va? Mi piacerebbe rigiocare a qualcosa, sperando di essermi dimenticato le soluzioni  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## Gr3yFox

A me va bene, non ho incontrato problemi particolari. Mi son finito The Curse of Monkey Island. L'unica cosa è che non sono risucito a far andare bene i giochi caricandoli da cd, mi è toccato copiarli momentaneamente su hd per farli andare.

----------

## gioi

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> A me va bene, non ho incontrato problemi particolari. Mi son finito The Curse of Monkey Island. L'unica cosa è che non sono risucito a far andare bene i giochi caricandoli da cd, mi è toccato copiarli momentaneamente su hd per farli andare.

 

Da cd? Beato te... io ho ancora la versione ega su floppy!  :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

Io ho giocato solo ai giochi scaricabili gratuitamente per scummVM

Ci tengo a farvi notare:

```
*  games-rpg/bass

      Latest version available: 1.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 67,751 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.revgames.com/_display.php?id=16

      Description:   Beneath a Steel Sky: a science fiction thriller set in a bleak vi

sion of the future

      License:       bass

```

B-E-L-L-I-S-S-I-M-O

----------

## Gr3yFox

Stavo cercando un gioco puzzle di cui mi pareva ci fossero dei cloni per linux... il gioco è bombarolo del commodore. Non è come bomberman. Lo scopo del gioco era di far esplodere le bombe della mappa a catena salvando sull'ultimo spazio rimasto il personaggio. Qualcuno ha presente?

----------

